# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  أنشودة (ميّة ميّة) للمنشدين أسامة عيسى وبشر السقا وعبد الرحمن الزيبق

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*
**
* 
*BSMLH**.**NET


*
*تقدّم وحصرياً

نشيد
*
*{ ميّة ميّة** }*



**






 
**


 


*{ أداء }*

*فريق بلسم :
أسامة عيسى
بشر السقا
عبد الرحمن الزيبق**

*


**




*{ كلمات }*

*أحمد الخياط
*


 
**




*{ ألحان }*

*أسامة عيسى

*

**




 
*{ توزيع }*

*عبد الرحمن الزيبق*



**





*{ هندسة صوتية }*

*زكريا العوامرة

*

**





*{ مكساج }*

*مراد شريف

*

**



*تم التسجيل في

استوديو الفنون الإسلامية

*

**



*{ تصميم البانر }*

*Gardenia*




**




*للتحميل :*



http://bsmlh.net/gift/Myah_Myah.mp3



* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما شاء الله عليهم روعة موسيقى وكلمات وهندسه الصوت ويعطيهم الف عافيه الشباب وخاصه الاستاز زكريا العوامرة
و{ مكساج }مراد شريف. 

يسلمو هالانامل يا صاحبي ابدعت

----------


## حوريه من الجنه

هذه الانشوده جميله جداااااااااااااااااااا ان شاء الله في تفوق علطول :Eh S(9):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## مودة

جــزاك الله خيرا ..

----------

